# Contest Fairlane Pictures



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Hey can we get most of the contest car pics all in one thread?








dave_anto364 entry #1








dave_anto364 entry #2







dave_anto364 entry #3


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

In the second pic you can really see the IMSA style body


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)




----------



## Dave_anto364 (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanks for posting the pictures Goose.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I'm making this thread sticky so everyone can find it to post their pics.


----------



## Kenny Kaos (Sep 28, 2001)

Thanks hankster!

I only had time to finish one, the second one is ready to paint but I've had a lot going on.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

mtyoder


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Markhos


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)




----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)




----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Cowboy88


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)




----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

number 1 a mild custom -lowered ,glass cut down,decals added,rear rims on the front,wheel wells opened up,side window bars removed


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

Goose, do you still have the picture of the 2 60's NASCAR Fairlanes I did?


----------



## jnkfleet (Nov 7, 2001)

*Fairlane pics*

I hope these show up....
This first custom is my version of a '66 Fairlane Wagon.."Shaggin Wagon".

I started this project, intended to make a Ranchero out of it...then the customizer in me took over....

Some of the features this custom has are...See thru roof,trim fitted interior,rearwheels/tires from a T-jet500, Color changing..Violet to Olive green paint, my custom printed decals, and if you look real close you can see a bed & color t.v. in the rear.
And the number decal is'nt 69...If you look closely it is a"Twisting 66"...since this is a family show.

What a blast this has been...Thanks GOOSE_CHICKEN man!
all the entrees are Saaawweeeeet!


Jeff Fleetwood


----------



## jnkfleet (Nov 7, 2001)

*The Monster*

Here's the one I previewed about a month ago...Dadvball(Bill)was the lucky sole who got his name for it decaled on it....Thanks Bill,and all who had great suggestions.
It's mounted on a T-jet chassis, it's Fairly Fast & fun to run...just slow down for the corners or....roll over.
The tires/wheels are from a Galoob MicroMonster Bronco,the supercharger & gasser are from an old R/C Superbird, and it has a trim fitted interior from a HWs '56 Paneltruck.

The "NO FAIRlane" monster Ford.....


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some neat customs and ideas! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Ron's cars
The orange car has the full pullback chassis and is a combo of two Fairlanes. It has a JL Roadrunner rear bumper, features a driver dash and stereo speakers in the back window.

















The convertible has a full interior from a Cigarbox donor car, the four people are Preiser seated people. Boot is a resin copy of the JL Mustang & windsheild from a JL Mustang. It also has a pullback chassis radically ground down and the pullback motor is removed. rear wheels naroowed to fit inside the fender skirts. The skirts are bondo the tires clear them and it does roll.


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)




----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Russell's car is rusted primered and battered. It's even for sale. But this diamond in the rough might have been sold by now so don't get your hopes up to high.


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Looks like it was a fantastic restoration. Russells other contest entry.


----------



## jeauxcwails (Jun 13, 2000)

*Fairlanes*

Hi Goose - Thanks for posting my pics! Ron


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Madsappers Fairlanes. The black one








The gold one








and the blue one


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

*My first custom (body)*

OK, My entry is the orange one, a little further down the page now. Thanks Goose!


----------



## BFK (Jan 17, 2001)

Wow,you guys did a GREAT job!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

*Fear the Reaper ,total custom drag car driven by the Reaper himself.*

Fear the Reaper ,total custom drag car driven by the Reaper himself.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

primer







and the build up pictureshttp://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=75893









inside is just as cool as the out side.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

So Kevin, How does it run? A multiple motor slotcar with multiple running motors! That's just too cool.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I just got my computer back. I will try to post my entries asap.
Marty


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

I saved them Fred. You can clear space away.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

*Xtraction Fairlane Convertible*

XTRACTION FAIRLANE CONVERTIBLE

Yes it really has an Xtraction chassis under it ,custom green paint and a convert too!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice ragtop Kevin. Where did you get the interior and boot from or have you expanded your castings?


:thumbsup: rr


----------



## diecastcarlectr (Oct 26, 2003)

cowboy88's is nice, and the very first picture of goose chicken was nice, the blue hot rod with blower :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Amazing work!!! There should be a special prize for the best looking car that also runs.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey Big kevin,
Can you tell me about the blue/purple sparkly flopper you posted here?It is WAY cool!
I am really a huge funnycar fan. chassis, bod, mods?
Thanks
joez


----------



## jimz715 (Feb 1, 2005)

I think that all of them are very cool. Totaly cool for sure.

jimz715.....


----------



## jimz715 (Feb 1, 2005)

All of the cars look graet...........


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

1st one my son did


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

That is awesome hartracerman. Any chance of me getting one of those. I collect RW&B slot cars.

My RW&B collection:


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

My son thanks you but he'd like to play with it for a while. Your collection is great!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks hartracerman. I just figured I'd ask. It really looks great.


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

A couple I did right after they came out.


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

micyou03,

Here is a pic of a RWB Willys I did a few years ago. I was trying out some new masking material and wasn't real pleased with the results. Besides the paint there were several changes made to the body. Drip rails, door handles, rear lic. plate, rear bumper and front grill were all remomoved. Front and rear pans were "rolled" and the headlights were" frenched.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

That Willys is sweet. Nice work co zee.


----------

